# How many villager pics have you collected?



## SoftFairie (Nov 12, 2015)

I've only got 4 atm but I'm hoping to have a bunch and horde them all >


----------



## piske (Nov 16, 2015)

Zero atm. Buuut I've just started :>


----------



## Kristen (Nov 17, 2015)

I kept time travelling to April Fool's day so I have waaay too many. Without April Fool's, I've gotten about 6 or so.


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 17, 2015)

I started the end of October and have TT a lot to move villagers out/in faster. None yet.


----------



## louise23 (Nov 18, 2015)

i have none yet there are hard to get


----------



## jim (Nov 18, 2015)

i think i've literally only collected on entire villager picture in acnl from a villager i didn't even like very much. i think i obtained a few in wild world but that was a looong time ago so my memory is pretty sketchy.


----------



## Minerva (Nov 18, 2015)

I have only one villager picture.


----------



## Romaki (Nov 20, 2015)

I think in my Wild World game I had like 3, in New Leaf it's 0. 
I don't really care for the picture, but I really want a better relationship with my villagers, for random letters. x3


----------



## Manah (Nov 24, 2015)

I just finished my collection a few days ago.


----------



## glow (Nov 24, 2015)

without April Fools day: 11. all my villagers except for marshal, doubles of a couple. I don't know why marshal won't give me his pic ): I've had villagers that moved in after him give me theirs lol


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 25, 2015)

0 yay me


----------



## JayGaymes (Nov 25, 2015)

2. One from Bianca who used to be my bestie (then chow moved in) and the other from Kyle.... who continuously flirted with me and when he finally left he gave me his picture... I sadly have it next to Bianca's in my storage room style basement


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 8, 2015)

In 2 1/2 years, with 5 copies (2 Japanese), cycling towns, cheat towns, whatever you call it, not even half! I've got about 60, but they take time, even the cheat with April 1, you've got to put in some serious hours playing to get them all, unless you trade some for some.


----------



## Mayor Rose (Dec 9, 2015)

All of them. Through trading and April Fool's c:


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 9, 2015)

1 so far which I got the other week


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Dec 11, 2015)

11, with one double. I really hate doubles because I feel obliged to keep them, but then they use up one precious storage space. So... I usually give them to my storage to keep it xD


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 11, 2015)

I've gotten pictures from about 10 villagers. Some of them were only when the villager moved out (Bianca, Graham, Nan), and some villagers I've gotten about six pictures of (calm down Tammy and Kabuki). I haven't done April Fools ever, but I give them lots of perfect fruit and customized furniture, which works well


----------



## DoctorGrunge (Dec 12, 2015)

11 pics so far, 4 of which still live in my town and will never leave.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 12, 2015)

I have like 25. Used to have like 250 but they took too much space so I sold them for big bucks.


----------



## abbydoll (Dec 12, 2015)

Just one, Tia's. She gave it to me when she moved away. :C


----------



## Manah (Dec 13, 2015)

After a lot of trading, I have everyone except Resetti.


----------



## optimus (Dec 13, 2015)

I've got about 7 I think. Papi gave me his picture 3 times before I reset my town.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Dec 13, 2015)

I believe I have 20 villager pics (not counting duplicates) and I also have all of the special character pics as well.


----------



## pika62221 (Dec 16, 2015)

Since I have an NA and JP one that both get daily play, and both have had the same 10 for over a year, those 20, on top of all the special villager pics- about to get some more again as Jingle's will be passed out again to me on the 24th!


----------



## Serine_Sapphire88 (Dec 16, 2015)

I don't remember the exact count, but I think I have about 30-35 from passing villagers, trades, and residents. I mostly focus on getting the pics of villagers I really like. I haven't tried getting any recently though.


----------



## smileorange (Dec 18, 2015)

I have over a dozen of them. They're multiples of the villagers that I've had forever and don't want them to leave - Avery, Vesta, Willow, Bluebear, Deli, Antonio, Ken and Deirdre. I'm still working on Harry and Marshal.


----------



## Balverine (Dec 18, 2015)

I have one for all my current villagers besides Carmen, plus one from both Kyle and Zell, who no longer live in my town.
I also have some special ones, like Blanca and Resetti . 3.


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 18, 2015)

At the moment: Only one (from Pietro). Maybe I have luck and got more pictures in the next time...


----------



## SoftFairie (Dec 18, 2015)

I've added Olivia (my favorite villager ever) to my collection :3


----------



## radioloves (Dec 24, 2015)

I have a few, some triple and doubles I still want more! I'm not sure what to do with the extra pictures of one villager though..


----------



## Knopekin (Dec 24, 2015)

I have multiples of Tammy, Felicity, Cube and Kabuki (current residents of Pawnee) and one each of Nan, Graham and Bianca (villagers who gave me their picture when they moved out).

And in Koiwai I only have Coco's, but I'm working on the others.

So I have pictures of 8 villagers, but about 15 pictures total (Tammy and Kabuki friggin love me, haha).


----------



## mayortash (Dec 24, 2015)

Pictures are one of my favourite in-game things to do! I have almost all my past villagers in NL (with a couple exceptions who snuck out on me). And it was the same in WW and CF.


----------



## Nayab (Dec 24, 2015)

I've gotten Pippy, Cyrano, Lucky, and Gloria. I also should be getting Jingle in the mail tomorrow, lol. Lucky's given me his pic twice.


----------



## AngelRawien (Feb 25, 2016)

I only got one from Skye after she up and left me for not playing for a week... T^T


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 26, 2016)

I have all of them, it took a long time to collect them through trading.


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 26, 2016)

I only have Maple X2, Aurora, Molly, Diana, and Jingle.

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and Fauna gave me hers too I forgot.


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 27, 2016)

I got Grizzly's today, because the poor guy was sick and I gave him medicine.
In total, I have... 14!  Two Felicity, one Whitney, one Grizzly, one Fauna, one Molly, one Nate, three Static, three Marshal, one Aurora. Aurora's was from a giveaway a guy did where you pick up as much as you could. I found that pic 
If i count special characters, I have 18. (Jingle, Don, Resetti, Katie)


----------



## Mars Adept (Feb 27, 2016)

So far in WW I have three villager pics, Pecan, Antonio, and Sally. I also have two special character pics, K.K. and Tom Nook. This means I have 5 pics total.


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 8, 2016)

I have pictures of all my villagers in both Westerly and Granada.
In Croydon, I only have one so far. (Felicity was the first one to give me her picture.


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 9, 2016)

I've got my pictures for my current 10, plus 3 of the 4 that moved out.  (i hated 1 of them and had no desire to get his picture).  eh I have no interest in buying/trading for pictures of villagers that haven't lived in my town.  It took a long time for any of them to start giving me their photos,  but once the first one did, they all did within a week or two after that!  i've got multiples of most of them, maybe all of them, since then...


----------



## Cass123 (Mar 9, 2016)

I have just one but April fools day is approaching so I'm hoping to get the others then.


----------



## Dy1an (Mar 9, 2016)

I have one for everyone in my town.


----------

